# 3Lzf-2 Movement



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone's had any experience with the Chinese 3LZF-2 7750 clone movement?

I'm just about to throw a post in the wanted section for a 7750 movement for a project, and came across these for sale. Figured someone may have one and may be able to say a few words about it.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There are a number of reports on the web about them. It seems that the early movements had some poor build quality problems (10-15% failure rate, often stalling when the chronos were activated) but the later ones are much improved and are used in many "replica" watches! (ahem!) :angel_not:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Obviously go the real thing, then, you'd say? (got a spare 7750 movement lying around)??


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

tixntox said:


> There are a number of reports on the web about them. It seems that the early movements had some poor build quality problems (10-15% failure rate, often stalling when the chronos were activated) but the later ones are much improved and are used in many "replica" watches! (ahem!) :angel_not:


Just to be clear about this, the first 7750 clone on the market was the 21,600bph version from the Liaoning Watch Factory (not a bad runner once serviced). Then followed their 28,800 variants (avoid!), and after that the Shanghai 3LZF-2. Shanghai do a number of dial variants (including the nicest big-date that I have ever played with). The Shanghai clones have been consistently of a higher quality than the Liaoning clones.

The Shanghai 3L movement is the basis for the Fiyta hand-winding chronograph used on the first Chinese spacewalk. Given that the chronograph function was required during that critical part of the mission, I think we can conclude that the quality is there.


----------

